# Hunting related welding projects!



## dr.shwack_em (Feb 1, 2015)

What are some deer hunting related welding projects


----------



## dr.shwack_em (Feb 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Here are a few. I bough the base for the skinning outfit from Cabelas bargain cave and a winch from HF. I made the gambrel on my parts bender. The bird breaster is well used and dirty but it works well. The canoe carrier works well when I get the canoe loaded with gear find myself in a place without easy access to the water. I have a pic of an extended handle for my deer cart but cant find it. Dirty stuff but it works!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Don't have any pics but make my own climbing sticks as well as strap on tree stands. Feels great when you can make something like that


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Framework for hay bale blind.








Safety railings and stairs for hunting tower.








ATV trailer for hauling out deer








Chair lift to get kids and deer across river.


----------



## dr.shwack_em (Feb 1, 2015)

For that hay bale blind what did you use for the main fram


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tubing framework is light weight EMT conduit, with cattle panels welded to it.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Welding projects*

It is fun making your own stuff, some of mine.


----------



## dr.shwack_em (Feb 1, 2015)

Aadz


treehermit said:


> Here are a few. I bough the base for the skinning outfit from Cabelas bargain cave and a winch from HF. I made the gambrel on my parts bender. The bird breaster is well used and dirty but it works well. The canoe carrier works well when I get the canoe loaded with gear find myself in a place without easy access to the water. I have a pic of an extended handle for my deer cart but cant find it. Dirty stuff but it works!
> 
> View attachment 2619881
> View attachment 2619897
> View attachment 2619913





dr.shwack_em said:


> What are some deer hunting related welding projects


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

There are few things that I don't make myself, sometimes see commercial products and copy or improve upon. Welder is an indispensable tool don't know what I'd do without it. 

Tree Steps (experimented with different designs)










All metal tree stands and ladders, permanently installed. Some have been in use for over 25 years.




















Trail Camera security boxes....











Here's the finished hay bale blind posted earlier.....


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## dr.shwack_em (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice projects alot of talent here


----------

